# Supprimer 1000 mails



## samsab (1 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous
je decouvre l'ipad; pas simple pour qui vient du pc.
comment supprimer en un clic 1000 mails non lus?
merci pour vos lumières
A+


----------



## Lauange (1 Novembre 2013)

Ca va être long car il n'y a pas de possibilité de sélection de tous les mails. L'idéal est de passer par le webmail.


----------



## Le Mascou (4 Novembre 2013)

Cmd + A / Delete


----------



## PDD (15 Décembre 2013)

Malheureusement ce n'est pas possible actuellement, il faut les sélectionner un par un puis le mettre dans la corbeille, gros inconvénient quand on utilise l'Ipad comme seconde "machine". Je reçois chaque jour plus de 50 mails, si je reprend l'Ipad après quelques jours, quelle corvée...


----------



## rgi (15 Décembre 2013)

os de merde tout simplement


----------

